# Very pleased with Maxant



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Show off!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Love mine too. It rocks. Gonna outgrow it in a year or so.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

:gh:


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess the fat man in the red suit no longer likes me... 
Very pretty, still window shopping IRS tax return time for me.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Change your property to farm since you are a bee farmer and use that tax credit for a Maxant. The fat man in the red suit has a tough time stuffing it down the chimney. Honey is sticky and does not slide well.


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, show off time. I received my 1400 last year; direct from Maxant. It makes short work of extracting.
I fabricated my own legs they are stainless steel.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok Jim Stevens....is that a 5 gallon bucket? If so, where did you get legs long enough? The legs that came with mine are too short to fit any 5 gallon bucket beneath the gate....


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

That is why I put the wheels and feet on mine so it gets above a 5 gallon bucket and strainer. Like the homemade legs. Nice job. Saw the picture and thought how did he get that color mine are red.

I think Maxant wants you to buy the package with the pump etc. http://www.maxantindustries.com/pdfs/packages.pdf.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Jim,
You are a showoff!
We just made a change to the legs and added more length to get a bucket under there easily!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

All the new 1400's are coming with the longer legs?

Ed


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Eastside,
I do like the wood base with the wheels. I bet it makes moving your extractor a breeze! I had to get the wife too help move ours across the shop.

The bucket;
Look close at the 5gal bucket, does it look a little tall?... it is. I cut the top portion off a 5gal bucket to use as a spacer above the Honey bucket. This prevents the SS strainer from setting in the Honey below.

The Legs;
I had my buddy’s prop up the extractor above a 5 gal bucket with the strainer in place. I determined what dimension worked best. I then got some stainless steel una-strut (also called Superstrut) 1 5/8th x 1 5/8th and cut it to length, then cut angles in each leg and TIG welded them. Maxant had the holes laid out and drilled. I used SS nuts and bolts to fasten 
the legs onto the extractor. Walla!

Maxant makes a top grade extractor.

People can full with the rest BUT when you want the best go with Maxant.

Jake,
I don’t mind if you use my leg setup for inspiration.:lpf:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

MAXANT said:


> We just made a change to the legs and added more length to get a bucket under there easily!


Available at a discount for existing owners?
I do like Jim's idea of cutting the top off of one bucket to add enough space for a filter...allowing you to completely fill the bucket below but if the legs already aren't long enough for a standard bucket......


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I stand corrected and have chosen to remove an inaccurate post. 

My apologies -- Fuzzzy


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

You could always fit a bucket under it, with the addition of a strainer it wasnt possible.
Sure thing Fuzzy.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

MAXANT said:


> You could always fit a bucket under it


Not sure where you get your buckets but mine wouldn't...at least without the use of a crowbar. I had to mount mine on wooden blocks...even without a strainer.


----------

